# Just thought



## cda (May 2, 2015)

After this past week I just thought of something,

I do fire inspections and investigations , I am a peace officer for the investigation side,

So after a week of dealing with trying to get one fire alarm system tested and approved,

I thought I could have just arrested the tech for "impersonating a fire alarm tech"!!!

Will have to do that in the future.

You are under arrest for impersonating---  fill in the blank


----------



## fatboy (May 2, 2015)

Wouldn't that be nice?

Cuff'em, seize their tools? Throw them in the back of your truck?

I think you are on to something cda, we are after all, sworn peace officers here also............


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 2, 2015)

You start using that standard you're going to need Walmart sized detention centers.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (May 2, 2015)

I guess that shooting them is out of the question.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 2, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I guess that shooting them is out of the question.


*****Can you shoot 'em?*****

Nope. Still in the question.

Brent.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2015)

Protect , serve , and put out the fire!!!

Armed S.C. Firefighters Detain Man Who Fired Shots in Station Lot

MAY 8, 2015 SOURCE: FIREHOUSE.COM NEWS

A man who fired shots in a South Carolina fire station parking lot crowded with children was subdued by armed firefighters.

Chad Barker got out of his car in the parking lot of New Holland Fire Department and started firing into the air and at his vehicle, according to WISTV.

He also is accused pointing the gun at individual firefighters for lengthy periods of time.

"I came out of the office, saw the man with the gun, told everybody to leave out the back quickly that there was a man in the parking lot with a gun, and I was not kidding,” Firefighter Gary Knoll told reporters.

Knoll and another firefighter, who have concealed weapons permits, pulled their own guns on the man, who returned to his vehicle.

The firefighters convinced Barker to put the gun down, and Knoll grabbed it, the station reported.

They detained Barker, who then began beating his head on the ground, until deputies arrived.

Barker has been charged with two counts of pointing and presenting a firearm.

Knoll said he is relieved no one was injured, adding that the law that allows he and other firefighters to carry guns made the difference.


----------

